# Wie Console in Desktop einbetten?

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

der Thread sagt ja schon eigentlich alles. Kann ich das unter KDE realisieren? 

Wo gibts passende HowTo's?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## dek

```
kstart --help
```

----------

## mrmonk

hey!

meinst du das hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Konsolentext_auf_dem_Desktop_mit_Eterm

mfg - mrmonk

----------

## Deever

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Wie Console in Desktop einbetten?

 Parse error.

Was du vermutlich willst, ist ein Fenster ohne Rahmen, das immer im Hintergrund gehalten wird. Beides läßt sich über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste einstellen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wo gibts passende HowTo's?

 http://www.deppenapostroph.de SCNR  :Wink: 

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## Fauli

Für den Fall, dass du mit der Konsole nur Logdateien anzeigen willst, reicht auch x11-terms/root-tail aus.

----------

## Earthwings

Etwas praktischer wird das ganze, wenn man sowas wie x11-terms/kuake benutzt.

Edit: oder auch x11-terms/tildaLast edited by Earthwings on Sun Mar 27, 2005 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benjamin200

dek schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kstart --help
> 
> 

 

Was willst mir den damit sagen?

mrmonk schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> meinst du das hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Konsolentext_auf_dem_Desktop_mit_Eterm
> 
> 

 

ja genau, sieht gut aus...Danke für den Link

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> Wie Console in Desktop einbetten?
> ...

 

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wie ich das mit KDE über das Kontextmenü o. der Titelleiste realisieren kann.

Kannst du mir das bitte etwas genauer erläutern?  Danke!

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> Wo gibts passende HowTo's?
> ...

 

Du hast ja Recht Deever.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## dek

 *Quote:*   

> Was willst mir den damit sagen?

 

Hast du dir die Ausgabe evtl. mal durchgelesen?

----------

## benjamin200

@Fauli & Earthwings:

Vielen Dank für eure Posts

Fauli schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Für den Fall, dass du mit der Konsole nur Logdateien anzeigen willst, reicht auch x11-terms/root-tail aus.
> 
> 

 

Vorerst geht es mir nur um Logdateien. Hab mir das Snapshot auf http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/root-tail.html angeschaut, sieht etwas grob aus. Hast du root-tail im Einsatz. Kann man die Schriftart und Größe editieren?

Earthwings schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Etwas praktischer wird das ganze, wenn man sowas wie x11-terms/kuake benutzt.
> 
> Edit: oder auch x11-terms/tilda
> ...

 

Hi Earthwings, "kuake" ist leider noch masked für ~amd64 und "tilda" Hardmasked für alle Architekturen. Da lass ich besser die Finger von, oder siehst du das bei sollchen Tools eher anderes? Wie ist deine Meinung?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

dekschrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du dir die Ausgabe evtl. mal durchgelesen?
> 
> 

 

das sagt Root dazu:

```

bash-2.05b# kstart --help

bash: kstart: command not found

bash-2.05b#    

```

und mein User mehr  :Smile: 

Ich nehme an du willst darauf hinaus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   --type <type>             Der Fenstertyp: Normal, Desktop (Arbeitsfläche), Doc                                                                            k (angedockt), Tool (Dienstprogramm),
> 
> 

 

Und wie gehts jetzt weiter?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## dek

Oha.. du hast ja nicht mal einen richtigen prompt.  :Smile: 

Häng das mal in deine ~/.bashrc

```
source /etc/profile
```

und starte eine neue shell. Dann klappts hoffentlich auch mit dem Suchpfad ($PATH).

Dann kannst dann sowas in der Richtung machen:

```
kstart --skiptaskbar --keepbelow konsole --noframe --noscrollbar --nomenubar --notabbar
```

und halt alles was die Programme sonst noch an Paramtern akzeptieren.

----------

## Earthwings

tilda sieht übel aus, hast recht:

 *package.mask wrote:*   

> # Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2005)
> 
> # buffer overflows galore; pending removal.
> 
> x11-terms/tilda

 

kuake hatte ich mal installiert (x86), da gabs keine Probleme mit.

----------

## Deever

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Und wie gehts jetzt weiter?

 Kommt darauf an, was du machst. Gegenfrage: Was an der Augabe von 'kstart --help' ist unklar?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Fauli

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Hab mir das Snapshot auf http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/root-tail.html angeschaut, sieht etwas grob aus. Hast du root-tail im Einsatz. Kann man die Schriftart und Größe editieren?

 

Ja, Fonts, Farben und die Position auf dem Desktop kannst du einstellen.

----------

## benjamin200

dek schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oha.. du hast ja nicht mal einen richtigen prompt. Smile
> 
> Häng das mal in deine ~/.bashrc
> ...

 

Danke für den Hinweis. Noch eine Frage: Wie genau bette ich beispielsweise /var/log/messages in den Desktop ein?

Earthwings schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tilda sieht übel aus, hast recht: 
> 
> 

 

ja sehr übel.

Fauli schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, Fonts, Farben und die Position auf dem Desktop kannst du einstellen.
> 
> 

 

Merci für die Info Fauli.

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> Und wie gehts jetzt weiter?
> ...

 

Deever, siehe oben...es ist mir noch noch nicht klar wie ich das per kstart realisieren kann. 

Du hast vorhin auf das Kontextmenü von KDE hingewiesen, wie lässt sich meine Problem mittels diesem Lösen?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## dek

 *Quote:*   

> Danke für den Hinweis. Noch eine Frage: Wie genau bette ich beispielsweise /var/log/messages in den Desktop ein?

 

Dafür würde ich eher karamba benutzen. Soweit ich mich erinnere kann das textfiles ausgeben...

----------

## Deever

Sag mal, was ist eigentlich nach all den Anleitungen oben unklar? Das Denken kann dir niemand abnehmen, aber deks command ging schon in die richtige Richtung. Und sonst halt, wie ich gesagt habe, über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste des Fensters. Dort kannst du die Einstellungen auch gleich speichern.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## benjamin200

dek schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dafür würde ich eher karamba benutzen. Soweit ich mich erinnere kann das textfiles ausgeben...
> 
> 

 

Ich werde es mir ansehen. Danke dek.

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sag mal, was ist eigentlich nach all den Anleitungen oben unklar? Das Denken kann dir niemand abnehmen, aber deks command ging schon in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> 

 

Sagte ich doch schon. Wieso frägst du so hartknäckig nach? Hast du schonmal einen Meister vom Himmel fallen sehen? Ich nicht. Außerdem ist das Forum dazu da, Fragen zu stellen, wenn auch mal dumme dabei sind. Ich hoffe du kannst mir hierzu zustimmen.

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und sonst halt, wie ich gesagt habe, über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste des Fensters. Dort kannst du die Einstellungen auch gleich speichern. 
> 
> 

 

ich schaus mir morgen in alter Frische nochmal an, mal sehen ob ich es dann 

verstehe - immerhin geht die Uhr eine Stunde vor  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## reyneke

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Etwas praktischer wird das ganze, wenn man sowas wie x11-terms/kuake benutzt.
> 
> Edit: oder auch x11-terms/tilda

 

Mensch, Earthwings! Das hab ich ja ewig gesucht. Es gab zwar ein Skript für fvwm2 mit dieser Funktion, aber das war nicht wirklich das Wahre ( v.a. nicht unter Fluxbox  :Embarassed:  ). Leider verträgt's sich nicht wirklich mit transset, aber das ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Besten Dank für den Tip!

----------

## benjamin200

Deever schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was du vermutlich willst, ist ein Fenster ohne Rahmen, das immer im Hintergrund gehalten wird. Beides läßt sich über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste einstellen. 
> 
> 

 

Sollte jemand von euch wissen wie das alleine mit KDE realisierbar ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar über genau Informationen. Mehr als das es gehen soll, weiß ich nähmlich nicht.

P.S.

Das es spezielle Pakete wie x11-terms/kuake oder x11-terms/tilda ist mir jetzt klar, aber wenn das auch einfach mit dem installierten KDE geht, dann wäre das natürlich noch besser  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Louisdor

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Vorerst geht es mir nur um Logdateien. Hab mir das Snapshot auf http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/root-tail.html angeschaut, sieht etwas grob aus. Hast du root-tail im Einsatz. Kann man die Schriftart und Größe editieren?

 Ich starte mein root-tail z.B. so:

```
root-tail -g 1000x200+80+700 -font -schumacher-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15 /var/log/messages,yellow /var/log/Xorg.0.log,red /var/log/emerge.log,gold
```

Die Schrift und die Schriftgröße kannst Du Dir da auch anpassen.

Das sollte auch bei KDE gehen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Deever schrieb:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Was du vermutlich willst, ist ein Fenster ohne Rahmen, das immer im Hintergrund gehalten wird. Beides läßt sich über das Kontextmenü der Titelleiste einstellen. 
> ...

 Ich habe zwar kein KDE, ich verwende Kahakai und da starte ich mein Eterm rahmenlos so:

```
Eterm -O --shade 65% -g 100x35+90+10 -x -w 0 -s 0 --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --title Eterm
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich wollte eterm und kstart kombinieren...Dabei kam folgendes raus, was leider nicht geht:

kstart --keepbelow --skiptaskbar --skippager --window Eterm --windowclass Eterm 0.9.2 eterm --borderless --scrollbar=off --buttonbar=off --trans --geometry=100x30+20+800

der eterm befehl alleine geht ohne Probleme, wo ist der Fehler?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Earthwings

Probier es mal mit einem "-" vor dem Eterm, um das Ende der Optionen für kstart anzuzeigen.

```

kstart --keepbelow --skiptaskbar --skippager --window Eterm --windowclass - Eterm 0.9.2 eterm --borderless --scrollbar=off --buttonbar=off --trans --geometry=100x30+20+800 
```

----------

## benjamin200

```

root-tail -g 1000x200+80+700 -font -schumacher-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15 /var/log/messages,yellow /var/log/Xorg.0.log,red /var/log/emerge.log,gold

```

klappt nicht, es wird kein Fenster oder Bildschirm Hintergrund (Anzeigen der Datei) aufgebaut. Fehlerausgabe erscheint auch nicht, solange der User Schreibrechte hat. Hab es wie folgt Versucht:

```

root-tail -g 800x250+100+50 -font 10x20 /home/benjamin/test-text

```

Jemand eine Idee?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Erstmal danke für die superschnelle Antwort.

Jetzt startet er auch mit kstart...Aber er ignoriert prompt alle Optionen, die ich durch kstart angegeben habe...

Achja... mich verwundert total die Position von deinem "-".

wenn es, wie du sagst, nen Ende der kstart Optionen darstellen sollte, müsste es dann nicht vor dem letzten eterm stehen?

naja. Geht ja jetzt so halbwegs  :Wink: 

Danke.

Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm...

Mit:

```
kstart --keepbelow --alldesktops --skiptaskbar --skippager --window 'Eterm 0.9.2' --windowclass - Eterm eterm --borderless --scrollbar=off --buttonbar=off --trans --geometry=100x30+20+800
```

gehts jetzt.

Aber wenn ich Eterm dann schließe, und es wieder starte, gehts ab und zu net...Sehr strange.

naja. Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## bröggle

mal OT:

1. welche dateien sollte man sich mit root-tail zeigen lassen

und 2.Seht ihr euren Desktop überhaupt?!??

Ich sehe meinen desktop ungefähr 2x10sekunden am tag, 1x 10 sekunden bis kde gestartet ist und dann noch mal 10 sekunden beim shutdown  :Wink:  geht euch das nicht  genauso? irgendwein programm verdeckt den mir immer... und wenns nur kmail ist...

----------

## Louisdor

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 1. welche dateien sollte man sich mit root-tail zeigen lassen

 Hm, das kannst Du doch selber frei entscheiden welche Du da sehen willst!?  :Wink: 

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> und 2.Seht ihr euren Desktop überhaupt?!??

 Das liegt ja nun eher da dran, ob Du immer alle auf hast oder ob sie unten abgelegt sind.

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Ich sehe meinen desktop ungefähr 2x10sekunden am tag, 1x 10 sekunden bis kde gestartet ist und dann noch mal 10 sekunden beim shutdown  geht euch das nicht  genauso? irgendwein programm verdeckt den mir immer... und wenns nur kmail ist...

 Nö, Programme, die ich nicht brauche, lege ich "unten" ab.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich.

 Also, das kann ich meinem pypanel sagen, welche Programme es anzeigen soll und welche Programme nicht.

Da gibt es doch bei KDE sicher auch eine Möglichkeit das einzustellen, oder?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Hilefoks

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich. Also, das kann ich meinem pypanel sagen, welche Programme es anzeigen soll und welche Programme nicht.
> 
> Da gibt es doch bei KDE sicher auch eine Möglichkeit das einzustellen, oder?
> 
> 

 

Ja, die gibt es. Ich starte das Eterm ohne kstart. Um es nicht in der Taskbar sichtbar zu machen und all die anderen Dinge wie im Hintergrund halten usw. kann man das Kontrollzentrum bemühen. Dort finden man unter Arbeitsfläche den Menüpunkt "Fensterspezifische Einstellungen". Und dort kann man soetwas für jedes Fenster festlegen.

Aber ich hab auch noch ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte das mein Eterm nicht beendet werden kann (per exit im Eterm). Wie kann ich das am besten machen?

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Louisdor

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Aber ich hab auch noch ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte das mein Eterm nicht beendet werden kann (per exit im Eterm). Wie kann ich das am besten machen?

 Hm sorry, da habe ich leider keine Ahnung ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SinoTech

```

$ alias exit=""

```

Wär eine Möglichkeit. Was anderes wüsst ich ansonsten auch nicht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hotkey

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich.

 

Das stört mich auch ein wenig. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte ich soll mich mal mit kdcop beschäftigen. Bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hotkey wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich. 
> 
> Das stört mich auch ein wenig. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte ich soll mich mal mit kdcop beschäftigen. Bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

 

und diesmal erwähne ich es: kstart --help  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Hilefoks

 *hotkey wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Aber, dass er es noch in der Taskbar anzeigt, ist ärgerlich. 
> 
> Das stört mich auch ein wenig. Ein Kumpel von mir meinte ich soll mich mal mit kdcop beschäftigen. Bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

 

Und ich zeige nochmal auf das was ich etwas weiter oben geschrieben habe  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

*bg*

Direkt hinter diesem Beitrag, dass es noch in der Taskbar steht, habe ich ne Erfolgsmeldung geschrieben...

Also..Bei mir funktioniert alles.

kstart --help  war echt gut  :Wink: 

Aber die einzige Frage, die ich noch habe, ist, dass auch ich nicht möchte, dass Eterm beendet wird.

Danke an Alle!

Ciao Tobi

----------

